# Doc's Central Coast Herf



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

This past weekend I hosted my second annual Central Coast Herf. Besides me, representing CigarLive was ItsMe-Speedy-G (Mike), who joined 10 other guys from around California. I have posted a brief article on the herf and have included a photo slideshow. So, if you want to read about and see photos of the herf, *check out the article*.

Doc


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Definitely makes me wish I could have just jumped in the car and got my butt over there... Looks like an awesome event Doc, very nice!

CD


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I will be posting my side of the event sortly.

You must see my post


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

It looks like you had a great time! I am jealous! I miss Chorizo and Eggs on Sunday Morning!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I bet that was a freaking blast! And y'all look so cute in the group hug


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I will be posting my side of the event sortly.
> 
> You must see my post


Can't wait Mike! 

CD


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Can't wait Mike!
> 
> CD


you are going to have to wait for the morning, it's off to work for me


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish I could have made that!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great herve Doc! Way to go!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Cant beat that,what a good time you guys must have had.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Doc! Can't wait for the podcast.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great article and pics thx. waiting for Mike's pics


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Stuff!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like fun (except for those Churos/Puros goofballs )


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I would have loved to be in that room. Great bunch of guys and cigars you can't miss with that combo.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lucky guys
that looks like lots of fun


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like fun Doc. I just started listening to the podcast and am really enjoying it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The Doctor is in


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I just posted the special HERFCAST. This is a special episode of Stogie Fresh 5 featuring the Central Coast Herf. For those of you who don't yet subscribe to the podcast, here is the link to this episode.

Enjoy!

Doc


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

what a fun time


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like eveyone was herfin' their A$$es off.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is the link to my post with more details

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20140

I have more pics in my album


----------



## US_Tank (Jul 2, 2008)

Those are all 1st Class BOTL's there!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Upcoming HERF with more of the same


----------

